# Bolivar - advice for a new guy



## mboydtxk (May 5, 2017)

Hello,
I want to start by saying thanks for all the great posts and advice you all provide. I'm going to post this message to two forums in case you see it cross posted.
I'll be staying at Crystal beach on Bolivar Peninsula at the end of this month. I'll be fishing mostly with live bait. I am curious to know if I will be able to fish directly from the bank, or if I will need to wade out to what I read is the "second sandbar". Some posts sound like I can fish the speckeled directly from the bank early in the morning, casting out directly into the surf, while other sound like I should wade out and cast, possibly then wading back up to the bank.
Also, some posts make is sound like night fishing is the best time to take shark. Again, would this be from the bank or wading out.
Thanks in advance!
Michael


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I caught a 59" shark at 9:30am, a 62" shark at 1pm and a 68" shark at 4pm this past Saturday.


----------



## mboydtxk (May 5, 2017)

the toninator said:


> I caught a 59" shark at 9:30am, a 62" shark at 1pm and a 68" shark at 4pm this past Saturday.


That sounds like a lot of fun! How far out where you fishing?


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

mboydtxk said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun! How far out where you fishing?


between 400 and 600 yards.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

regarding which sand bar... they change. there is no magic number which one to stand on. in attached pic from gorda, look at area of black box. 3 sand bars, right? then look at red box. the 1st runs into the beach, the 2nd becomes the first sand bar, and the 3rd becomes the 2nd. at top right corner of red box, you see another 3rd sand bar form, that becomes prominent at the blue box.
This is not the best example of this, cuz the water is all dirty and it's low tide. But... u see this every 100 yards on some beaches. so you can imagine you can stand on 1st bar when it's right next to shore and easily cast over the next sand bar. other times, the first bar is way out there (wide wade gut), so then you would have to walk to the first bar most likely. although, maybe that wade gut will hold fish now... or the gut past the 1st sand bar, which was really close and shallow 50 yards down the beach... u get the point...


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Two different types of fishing your talking about there. Targeting different species of fish. 

Speckled trout can be caught standing on the bank casting into the first gut but sometimes there holding in the second gut. With Trout fishing you should be constantly moving until you find the fish. Look for cuts in to the shore (water will be calmer), eddies (looks like current going over rocks in a river), color changes, birds working, bait fleeing. Best bet as a beginner is to start with live shrimp under a popping cork. Cast out and pop the cork every 5-10 seconds, reel in slack, and repeat. 

The second style is wading out and casting Surf rods with cut bait. Then walking back to the shore. Bigger live bait can be used as well. This type of fishing is mainly targeting sharks and redfish. There is not a lot of moving up and down the beach looking for fish with this approach. Your looking for a spot with a deep cut to the beach or gut between sandbars. You can cast the surf rods from the bank if it's rough also. I have caught a few trout with this style of fishing on cut mullet but mainly shark and reds. Good luck! Hope the weather cooperates for you that week.


----------



## kenfa03 (Mar 27, 2014)

huntfish2011 said:


> Two different types of fishing your talking about there. Targeting different species of fish.
> 
> Speckled trout can be caught standing on the bank casting into the first gut but sometimes there holding in the second gut. With Trout fishing you should be constantly moving until you find the fish. Look for cuts in to the shore (water will be calmer), eddies (looks like current going over rocks in a river), color changes, birds working, bait fleeing. Best bet as a beginner is to start with live shrimp under a popping cork. Cast out and pop the cork every 5-10 seconds, reel in slack, and repeat.
> 
> The second style is wading out and casting Surf rods with cut bait. Then walking back to the shore. Bigger live bait can be used as well. This type of fishing is mainly targeting sharks and redfish. There is not a lot of moving up and down the beach looking for fish with this approach. Your looking for a spot with a deep cut to the beach or gut between sandbars. You can cast the surf rods from the bank if it's rough also. I have caught a few trout with this style of fishing on cut mullet but mainly shark and reds. Good luck! Hope the weather cooperates for you that week.


I will be on Bolivar the last week in June and would like to try trout fishing. Can someone give me advice on minimal equip needed? I don't have any equip because I haven't fished in years. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

kenfa03 said:


> I will be on Bolivar the last week in June and would like to try trout fishing. Can someone give me advice on minimal equip needed? I don't have any equip because I haven't fished in years. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you a bait guy or artificial? If you have not been fishing in a long time the easy answer would be buy some popping corks and live shrimp. Hard to beat live shrimp if you don't have much experience fishing for specs in the surf. You can also throw plastics or tops depending on your level of confidence and experience.

If I am taking someone who has not fished in a while or never in the surf, popping corks and shrimp. You can buy a live well bucked with aerator and wading live well at Academy pretty cheap. Both of which will be needed to get the shrimp to the surf alive. Have some rope to tie to the live well bucket. I actually go over one shoulder with the rope in case I have to ditch the live well for some reason I can easily do so. You don't want to tie anything to you like a stringer or live well.

I can post pics later of what I take with me as far as a net, pliers, wade belt, live well, tackle etc if you like.


----------



## kenfa03 (Mar 27, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> Are you a bait guy or artificial? If you have not been fishing in a long time the easy answer would be buy some popping corks and live shrimp. Hard to beat live shrimp if you don't have much experience fishing for specs in the surf. You can also throw plastics or tops depending on your level of confidence and experience.
> 
> If I am taking someone who has not fished in a while or never in the surf, popping corks and shrimp. You can buy a live well bucked with aerator and wading live well at Academy pretty cheap. Both of which will be needed to get the shrimp to the surf alive. Have some rope to tie to the live well bucket. I actually go over one shoulder with the rope in case I have to ditch the live well for some reason I can easily do so. You don't want to tie anything to you like a stringer or live well.
> 
> I can post pics later of what I take with me as far as a net, pliers, wade belt, live well, tackle etc if you like.


Yes. Anything you can post will be helpful. Thanks alot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Minimal equipment? 

Fishing pole. I usually always start with fishing pole only. Less things to put up to move to the next spot. If I don't catch a fish in 10-15 min. I'm moving. After I catch a couple fish, then I will fill the bait bucket, grab the stringer, net, and extra lures or tackle.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

My wade belt set up and tackle box. If the tackle does not fit in the box, it does not get used that day.


----------



## Smiledoc (Apr 23, 2006)

The photos posted by HoustonKid are great to go on. If this is going to be a passion, get what he has, especially the Stinky Pants stringer. 

If you are truly a newbie, this should be helpful:

About live bait:
Live shrimp, you have to keep it alive.
They are very fragile but are a great bait.

You will need a 3-5 gal bucket like those from Home Depot, with a lid that snaps on & off. You can also get them from fishing supply stores, Academy, bait shops, etc. If you already have one, make very sure it is very, very clean and clear of shrimp killing toxins.
You will need an aerator or bubbler, typically using D size batteries and an aquarium-like bubbling stone with a weight to keep it submerged. It will be best to have the bait shop put water and the shrimp directly into your large bucket. Start the bubbles as soon as you get it back to the car.
You will need a floating bait bucket with a ~3-4ft cord or small diameter floating rope to attach it to you while you are wading. Make sure you are attached securely, the surf can really tug on the bucket. 
When you are ready to hit the water, transfer the shrimp by locking the lid of the bait bucket open (most will have this), and slowly pour from the bucket of water and shrimp into the opening. Do this on the wet part of the beach so you can grab any shrimp that may try to escape the process and they don't get fried by hot sand. Get yourself and the shrimp into the water without much delay, so the shrimp have clean, fresh, cooler water.
There is a "skill" to reaching into the bucket while in the water and pulling out 1 shrimp only and grasping it in such a way that it doesn't jump out of your hand, and not losing your fishing rod. Basically hold your rod under your armpit firmly, hold the bucket mostly out of the water by its handle, reach in with your other hand and grab. Let the spring loaded lid close as you pull a shrimp out, let go of the bucket, and hook your shrimp.

I will let you google search how to hook the shrimp; there are several ways.

When you come out of the water and you still have live shrimp, sit the bucket upright on the wet part of the beach (cooler), go fill your HD bucket with water, sink the floating bucket into the big bucket (can sometimes be a challenge), and restart the bubbles. Keep the buckets in the shade, avoid placing them on hot sand, change out the water frequently.
And...have fun!!!!


----------



## kenfa03 (Mar 27, 2014)

Smiledoc said:


> The photos posted by HoustonKid are great to go on. If this is going to be a passion, get what he has, especially the Stinky Pants stringer.
> 
> If you are truly a newbie, this should be helpful:
> 
> ...


Thanks alot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenfa03 (Mar 27, 2014)

Got the pole, popping corks and bait bucket. What time do the bait shops normally open?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't overlook finger mullet, piggy perch, and mud minnows that you can easily catch with a cast net for bait. You can often avoid the annoying little bait stealers by using them instead of shrimp, and catch mostly bigger fish.

Carolina rig is another good way to fish live bait, especially if the wind or waves make fishing with a popping cork difficult. Tie on a barrel swivel below a 1/4-1/2 oz bullet or egg sinker, 12-18" of 20-40 lb. mono, and a small circle or treble hook.


----------



## kenfa03 (Mar 27, 2014)

Was wondering what i might catch in a cast net. Is there anything that would be illegal to keep from castnet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenfa03 (Mar 27, 2014)

Academy in waco didnt have much saltwater tackle. Gonna try and order hooks and leaders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

kenfa03 said:


> Was wondering what i might catch in a cast net. Is there anything that would be illegal to keep from castnet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Illegal to keep any game fish caught in a cast net.


----------



## kenfa03 (Mar 27, 2014)

Will the surf be bad this weekend after the storm passes thru?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jun 14, 2017)

kenfa03 said:


> Will the surf be bad this weekend after the storm passes thru?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot calmer than it was yesterday


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

saturday doesnt seem to be terrible and sunday looks a little better.


----------

